# Washable Poo Bags?



## woof (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi,

I've got a friend who has 2 Maltese that Miat and I sometimes go walking with. She loves deadpan humor so a lot of times I don't know if she is kidding or not. What makes it especially hard is that she mixes in truth with what she thinks is humor.

Anyways, when we go walking one of us has a roll of poo bags for when the doggies have to do their business. A while ago, I was remarking that it's kinda of a waste to use plastic bags since poo would naturally deteriorate in the ground if it weren't for the plastic bag. And now especially with all the green emphasis like with Whole Foods using paper bags exclusively if you forget to bring your own reusable cloth bags. (They used to give you a choice with plastic bags.)

Okay, so she says that I should look into washable poo bags to take on walks with Miat. At first, I thought she was just kidding. But she has insisted one at least 2 other occasions that I should look it up.

I've searched online, but I as of yet I haven't found anything. I think she is having me on (again).

So, at the risk of making a fool of myself here online, I decided to post this question here, especially after reading the post on washable pee pads which I think is a cool idea. I've already embarrassed myself at the vet's office on another story she had me believe and believe me, it was quite embarrassing.

Thanks,
Miat and Clifford
woof.monkeeworks.com


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I have a friend like yours!! Kind of scary at times!!! LOL to me a disposable poo bag would be a plain old brown lunch bag!!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh you said WASHABLE!!!! Who wants to get the poo out to wash them??? Not me !


----------



## woof (Sep 4, 2012)

That's what I think! I mean I think paper bags and cloth bags are great and all, but poo bags sound impractical at least from a yucky standpoint.

The more I think about it, I think she is "joking" on this one.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

woof said:


> That's what I think! I mean I think paper bags and cloth bags are great and all, but poo bags sound impractical at least from a yucky standpoint.
> 
> The more I think about it, I think she is "joking" on this one.


I think so too!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Ummmm . . . I don't think so! No way would I do that.

I have seen biodegradable plastic poo bags though and have ordered some from Amazon in the past.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't think you are crazy at all. My daughter is using cloth diapers. They have come a long way since I had babies. And that made me think. They use a biodegradeable diaper liner for the poopie diapers. She just puts all of that in the toilet and flushes it and then washes the diapers. So I looked for a site with washable poop bags, and they do exist! (they even have washable sanitary pads for women) I don't know how far people would want to go with being green. My daughter goes pretty far...composting, no disposable diapers, she even makes her own resusable baby wipes (I kid you not)..so, here are a couple of links for you to look at. One is for washabale poop bags, and the other is for the flushable poop liners. I would think you would want to wrap the poop in something and then put it in the washable bag. 

http://www.pooppouch.net/ordering.html

http://www.greenmountaindiapers.com/doublers.htm


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

pammy4501 said:


> I don't think you are crazy at all. My daughter is using cloth diapers. They have come a long way since I had babies. And that made me think. They use a biodegradeable diaper liner for the poopie diapers. She just puts all of that in the toilet and flushes it and then washes the diapers. So I looked for a site with washable poop bags, and they do exist! (they even have washable sanitary pads for women) I don't know how far people would want to go with being green. My daughter goes pretty far...composting, no disposable diapers, she even makes her own resusable baby wipes (I kid you not)..so, here are a couple of links for you to look at. One is for washabale poop bags, and the other is for the flushable poop liners. I would think you would want to wrap the poop in something and then put it in the washable bag.
> 
> http://www.pooppouch.net/ordering.html
> 
> http://www.greenmountaindiapers.com/doublers.htm


I never used disposable diapers for my daughter (that was 44 years ago). The disposable ones started coming out, I tried them once but ended up having to wash the bed sheet instead of the diaper. So that was IT for me. Heck I even used washable period pads. When my husband takes Charlie to the mail box he takes toilet paper with him to wrap the poop in it and puts it in his pocket (lol). When he comes home it goes down the toilet.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

*100% biodegradable bags*

I use 100% biodegradable PoopBags. These are the exact ones I use:
Biodegradable Dog Poop Bags at werd.com

They are a steal because I buy them from TJ Maxx or Marshall's. Since obi is an outside pooper, I will often use the bag to pick up the poo once dried and flush it in the toilet. Flushing poo down the toilet is the best for the environment because it gets processed down with human waste. The bag can be used again a few more times. Using the regular plastic bags are the worst because the plastic does not degrade and the poo just sits there. I like the fact that I can throw these bags out and it will degrade completely. Because these type of great ecofriendly bags are already on the market, I honestly don't think I'd switch to something that I'd have to wash myself.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I did use cloth diapers on my kids, but taking care of someone else's infants all day I couldn't imagine using cloth. I still buy them... They make great cleaning rags!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't think I would go as far as using washable poop bags for the dogs, but as the others have said, they do make biodegradable bags for dogs.

Also, just as a note to anyone using any sort of trash bags for any type of garbage, don't tie them in a knot! If you tie them shut, it makes it nearly impossible for any of it to break down over time...the contents need contact with elements to break down.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I use biodegradable poop bags. I love the environment, but I couldn't deal with reusable poop bags! I do my share for the earth in other ways LOL


----------

